# Verano compatibility questions



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting thought on the shifter...the brown paint on mine is chipping off already after 3 months. The Verano knob would be a nice upgrade for sure.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I checked out a local Buick dealership and they did not have any Verano Turbo's on hand yet (the funny part was the salesman asked twice "Verano what?") but they did have a nice GS sitting inside and it appeared to have the same shifter as the Verano's. The GS shifter does not have our "lift" style, it has some sort of automatic/manual hybrid (the release knob is on the front like an automatic). What I would like know is how different are the two? Are the mechanical functions on activating the reverse gear similar?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As far as I know, the seats should be swappable, as long as the holes in the frame measure up to be the same distance between both of the rails that the seat is attached to. Also if the seat is powered, you have to make sure that all the connectors are similar to the ones on the Cruze's so that it can be properly installed/swapped out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Does anyone know if the Buick Verano Turbo' manual shift knob has the "lift reverse" feature that is used on our manual Cruze's? I would love to upgrade the shifter to the one Buick offers...looks a lot more upmarket than the Chevy and better than a lot of aftermarket ones...also,im wondering if the seats can be swappe as well? If not, then what about the Sonic RS? I would love to have the Sonic RS seats, steering wheel and shift knob. Please feel free to share your thoughts.




RoadRage,
I would suggest that you contact the parts department at your dealership to see if this would be possible for you to do. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Stacy,

Thank you for the response, unfortunately I do not have confidence in asking the parts department to research my question. I tend to believe the individuals on product-specific boards are far more knowledgable on unconventional topics than customer sevice workers from the parts department. (BTW the last time I tried that was when I purchased Vue Redline grill for a non-Redline model which the parts guy said "you will have to change the bumper to make it work"...but yet it worked and still to this day get compliments from it).


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Stacy,
> 
> Thank you for the response, unfortunately I do not have confidence in asking the parts department to research my question. I tend to believe the individuals on product-specific boards are far more knowledgable on unconventional topics than customer sevice workers from the parts department. (BTW the last time I tried that was when I purchased Vue Redline grill for a non-Redline model which the parts guy said "you will have to change the bumper to make it work"...but yet it worked and still to this day get compliments from it).


Honestly, as I said above, it would come down to the actual seat itself. I can try and visit the local buick dealership and see if they match up bracket wise and get back to you.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I just ordered a Buick Verano Turbo yesterday just had to have one giving the wife the Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I just ordered a Buick Verano Turbo yesterday just had to have one giving the wife the Cruze.


Let us know how your impressions are! Any plans on modding the engine in it? 300 whp/300 ft/lbs should be pretty easy to do, and it'll motivate a 3500 lb Verano quite nicely. Shame they didn't stick that engine into a 3000 lb Eco chassis...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Let us know how your impressions are! Any plans on modding the engine in it? 300 whp/300 ft/lbs should be pretty easy to do, and it'll motivate a 3500 lb Verano quite nicely. Shame they didn't stick that engine into a 3000 lb Eco chassis...


It's going to take 6 to 8 weeks for delivery. It's going to be a long wait...


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I hoped the Verano would have a steering wheel with wood on it. I'm not a fan of all-leather steering wheels- I'd much prefer to swap it out with one with wood or gloss black accents.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

It's pretty much the same steering wheel that's on the LTZ Cruze. But the one on the Verano is heated leather steering wheel and maybe a little better quality leather.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein, 

The compatibility question was in reference to the shift knob and the lock-reverse mechanism on the Verano. As far as the seats, it would be nice but I may go with the OEM offering on Ebay for $600. I spoke to the manufacturer and they will be willing to offer a tan/peanut butter color just like the SEMA Dusk concept from last year for the same price. I have already sourced the piano black covers for the steering wheel, dash and door (which are 3D molded not the flat ones offered through CarID).


----------



## trowto (Oct 1, 2013)

Who offers the tan/peanut butter color seats on eBay? Thanks.


----------

